# JavaScript Kontaktformulare



## kfzagentur (31. Aug 2012)

hallo alle zusammen. ich stell mich mal kurz vor...ich bin der markus von der kfz agentur bayern.
ich habe dieses unternehmen gerade gegründet und war auf der suche nach einer websitevorlage.
die habe ich gefunden bei templatemonster......
diese kaufte ich mir auch nach rücksprache mit denen ob diese vorlage komplett sei.... dies wurde mir bestätigt....

nun habe ich folgendes problem.... ich bin totaler anfänger in sachen javascript....
in meinem template sind 2 kontaktformulare.... eines davon heisst form1...dies ist ein normales kontakt formular... das andere ist eine reservierung also so in der art..... diese heisst form2...und die geht ned, obwohl ich diese auch aktiviert habe:

siehe hierich hoff ich mach mich hier ned lächerlich) 

ich musste beide formen (form2+form1) in der scipt.js aktivieren


```
$(function(){
if($('.pro_tweet').length)$.include('js/jquery.tweet.js');
$("form.jqtransform").jqTransform();	
if($('.lightbox-image').length)$.include('js/jquery.prettyPhoto.js');
if($('#pro_contact-form').length)$.include('js/forms.js');
if($('#form1').length)$.include('js/forms.js');
if($('#form2').length)$.include('js/forms.js');
```

dies tat ich auch.....
dann musste ich diese in der form.js aktivieren...


```
$(window).load(function(){
$('#pro_contact_form').forms({
ownerEmail:'info@kfzagentur.com'
})
$('#form1').forms({
ownerEmail:'info@kfzagentur.com'

})
$('#form2').forms({
ownerEmail:'info@kfzagentur.com'

})

})
```

dies tat ich auch....

so nun kommen alle anfragen über das nbormale formular (form1) bei mir auch an...
nur form2 kommt nicht an.....

KFZ Agentur Bayern - Kontakt da ist das normale kontakt formualr.....

KFZ Agentur Bayern - Automobilberatung Rosenheim und dies ist das 2te das ned geht....

ich weiss ned was ich falsch gemacht habe........vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen..den ich bin mitlerweile echt am verzweifeln


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2012)

Hast du denn mal bei den Erzeugern des Scripts nachgefragt? Die können dir da sicher weiter helfen.


----------



## faetzminator (4. Sep 2012)

Bring uns formatierte Scripts, dann les ich's auch  JQuery ist nice, aber ohne schicke Formatierung ist es einfach unlesbar...


----------

